# Replacement Langco/zip Urn Element



## Doc (16/7/08)

I'm looking for a replacement element for a Langco 20 litre Urn.
It is shown here on Page 40 as UK 24L or UK 24Z.

Finally got a call back from them (Helios) and it is $70 +GST.
Does this sound right ? 
I can't seem to find another retailer (in Australia) of this style of element.

TIA,
Doc


----------



## kabooby (16/7/08)

Best of taking it down to your local appliance repair centre or electrical wholesaler. There are heaps of elements out there that may be a little bit different and still do the job. 

Kabooby


----------



## Screwtop (16/7/08)

Doc said:


> I'm looking for a replacement element for a Langco 20 litre Urn.
> It is shown here on Page 40 as UK 24L or UK 24Z.
> 
> Finally got a call back from them (Helios) and it is $70 +GST.
> ...




Doc there's a company in WA keeps urn spares, will see if I can find the addy, hope I can find it before I have to add another post!

Screwy

EDIT: Bingo

J.G.Thomas Pty Ltd
Tel: 08 9272 7122
Fax: 08 9272 7641
email: [email protected]


----------



## Doc (4/8/08)

Thanks for the lead Screwtop.
Checked out their website and they buy their elements from Grimwood.
I contacted them, and they don't do a suitable element and recommended Helios 

Doc


----------



## Screwtop (4/8/08)

Doc said:


> Thanks for the lead Screwtop.
> Checked out their website and they buy their elements from Grimwood.
> I contacted them, and they don't do a suitable element and recommended Helios
> 
> Doc




Bugger, $77 ouch!

Screwy


----------



## Doc (6/8/08)

Looks like I've found the best deal.

Tobins stock them. They list them as 
KT420000 (USE KT42A0) 2400w Langco Urn Element (BS.24/3550) 

However they don't have them, and recommend the following
KT42A000 LTS20-04 2400w Woodson Urn Element (BS.24/3550) $62.45 (Trade Wholesale) Incl GST.

I can then get it from EWS here in downtown Sydney for $65 +GST
Seems that is just the going rate.

Doc


----------



## Airgead (8/8/08)

Doc said:


> Looks like I've found the best deal.
> 
> Tobins stock them. They list them as
> KT420000 (USE KT42A0) 2400w Langco Urn Element (BS.24/3550)
> ...



Doc

I have a Langco urn and managed to pick up some spares from an appliance repair place in Chatswood (close... roseville actually).

Chatswood Appliance Spare Parts
486 Penshurst St
Roseville, NSW 2069
(02) 9417 3999

Mine needed a new thermostat when I got it (found it in a pile of junk in a council clean up) and they only charged me $30 for it. The official langco supplier wanted nearly 100. Might be worth giving them a go.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Doc (8/8/08)

Thanks Dave.
Picked up a replacement element yesterday (EWS in Margaret St, Sydney CBD) and installed last night.
Ended up getting it for $63 incl GST which wasn't too bad. Still after paying for the second hand urn, then having to replace the element, I should have just bought a brand new one.

Doc


----------

